# Widerstand is a modernazi



## mudBUTTpoppyDICK (May 18, 2007)

that's right, rexferel has been banned by a certain 'moderator' for being told how it bes. While that kid is most likely out riding your sitting around 'moderating' your train symbols, scanners, ect. Every time i stop by here you got a million things to say about everything. I know your helping with this festival, that's cool, but i'm willing to bet that is going to be one of the highlights of your life. Willing to bet your half full of shit as well. go ahead you PC attack dogs, it's bleeding, come get your share! 
........it'd be nice if you didn't delete my account because i happened to have an opinion

mudbuttPOOPYdick


----------



## Marik (May 18, 2007)

Opinions are like assholes...


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 19, 2007)

*I disagree*

widerstand is right. if you had paid attention to the post, where *I* said "you're banned" not widerstand. try to pay more attention next time.

no one on the site has ban powers except for me. so if you have a complaint or wonder who banned you, look no farther than me.

*stop getting bent out of shape cause i don't like racist talk. if you dont like it, leave. READ THE RULES.*

i don't care if you think it's pc bullshit. they're the rules we abide by when using the site, if you don't like it, like i said, leave. i have better things to do with my time than justify *MY* rules of *MY* site to *YOU*.

so the moral of this story: 1) know who to bitch at before you start bitching. 2) if you don't like the site, leave.


----------



## Cush (May 19, 2007)

*I disagree*

i don't know widerstand personally but i was personally ammused when you accused him (or her. i'm not sure which it is) of just sitting at a computer screen talking about scanners and symbols and rail lines. the ONLY reason that widerstand knows all that stuff is because you don't have half the time traveling that he(or she) does.


----------



## blackmatter (May 19, 2007)

*I disagree*

yeah honestly i adore widerstand for there helpfulness and all the work he/she puts into this site and i dont see how its being politically correct (by not liking racism or the language thereof) id kinda think its more about having love and respect for one another and not using hurtful language or being negative and what not. anyway peace <3 jeff


----------



## Mouse (May 23, 2007)

*I disagree*

widerstand is cool. he sent me zines and rail maps once. and shared them with friends. it was fun. *cheesy smile*

chillax


----------



## bananathrash (May 23, 2007)

*I disagree*

"While that kid is most likely out riding"
why are you writing in third person?

is rexferel the guy that was making jokes about hispanics? i don't rememeber who that was. if it was him , thank you matt.


----------



## blackmatter (May 23, 2007)

*I disagree*

(me)ya know what?



(random crowd) "what?!"

(me)I think this whole forum should be turned into a dance party !

((starts dancing ))


----------



## Hoghead Bob (May 26, 2007)

*I disagree*

I know Wilderstand personally, and "they" are 100% real deal hobo.


----------



## Lint (May 27, 2007)

*I disagree*

Oh yea? Well, I've seem Widerstand nude. All the time I knew this person, they were naked underneath their clothes the whole time!

Thanks to Matt for keeping racist crap off of here. We'd like to believe those of us on the fringes of society weren't so full of bigotry and hate, after being stereotyped ourselves so frequently for our choices in life, but the sad reality is occasionally otherwise. Some people have to tear down others to make themselves feel superior. 

Sharing a joke between friends where the SARCASM of a racist or sexist joke can be understood is one thing. In a forum like this it's another thing entirely. Sarcasm and obvious hypocracy for entertainment value cannot be picked up upon when you don't know the comedian.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 28, 2007)

*mudBUTTpoppyDICK wrote:*


> ........it'd be nice if you didn't delete my account because i happened to have an opinion



haha... well, i thought your username looked familiar. you were one of the first people i banned for posting porn on the boards. but i forgot to ban you outright from the whole site (i just banned your profile, oops)... well, ive fixed the problem. goodbye!


----------



## Snail (May 28, 2007)

Man yo... internet arguments are INTENSE!


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 28, 2007)

*i disagree*

haha... yeah, well, im putting this one to an end. topic locked! :laugh:


----------

